# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Նախագահական ընտրություններ Ուկրաինայում

## Adriano

Ուկրայինան համարվում էր  ինչպես եվրոպական տարածաշրջանի, այնպես էլ ԱՊՀ-ի ամենաազդեցիկ երկրներից մեկը : Սակայն այժմ այն ապրում է ծանր ժամանակներ: Այս երկրի վարկանիշը օր օրի ընկնում է, տնտեսական դրությունը ծայրահեղ վիճակում է, երկիրը խարխլվում է ներքինից: Այս իրավիճակը սկսվեց այն ժամանակ, երբ իշխանության եկան Յուշենկոն և Տիմոշենկոն, որոնք իբր թե երկիրը փորձեցին ազատել ռուսներից, ընկնելով ամերիկացիների թևի տակ, սակայն ուկրայինայի նման հզոր երկիրը դարձրին ավելի աղքատ, ավելի մեկուսացված: Յուշենկոն լրիվ սխալ քաղաքականություն վարեց երկրում: Նա վարվեց նույն ձևով ինչպես Բոլշևիկները հեղափոխության ժամանակ, ուղղություն վերցրեց ռուսաստանի հետ հարաբերությունների ծայրահեղ վատացման, սակայն հաշվի չառնելով այն փաստը, որ իրենց և ռուսների մեջ այնքան իրար կապող անտեսանելի թելեր կան, որ դրանք ոչնչացնելը արհեստական կլիներ: Յուշենկոյին համարում եմ Ուկրայնական ֆաշիզմի վերածնունդի հայրը, նա չափազանց ծայրահեղական, չափազանց ագրեսիվ է տրամադրված շրջապատի նկատմամբ: Սակայն ինչպես Սահակաշվիլին, նա ևս հակադրվելով Ռուսաստանի հետ մոռացավ, որ ռուսների հետ ունի ամենամեծ սահմանը, Ղրիմում ապրում են մեծ թվով ռուսներ և ծայրահեղ վատացման դեպքում անխուսափելի է Ուկրայինայի բաժանումը: Սակայն այս ծանր իրավիճակում հասարակ ուկրայնացիների փողերի հաշվին կազմակերպում են ընտրություններ: Ահա հետաքրքիր է արդյոք Յուշենկո-Տիմոշենկո կլանը թույլ կտա Յանուկովիչի իշխանության վերադարձը: Այ եկեք խոսանք Ուկրայինայի ներքին քաղաքական իրավիճակից, ուկրայինայի դերի ու նշանակության մասին այժմյա գեոքաղաքական իրավիճակում:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Յուշենկո-Տիմոշենկո կլան, որպես այդպիսին, վաղուց արդեն չկա: Ինչքան գիտեմ, Պուտինը հենց Տիմոշենկոյին է աջակցում, այլ ոչ թե Յանուկովիչին: Ով էլ ընտրվի, ավելի լավ է լինելու, քան Յուշենկոյի ժամանակ: Հուսանք, որ սա ընդամենը սկիզբը կլինի Ամերիկայի ազդեցության թուլացման արևելյան Եվրոպայում  :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> Հուսանք, որ սա ընդամենը սկիզբը կլինի Ամերիկայի ազդեցության թուլացման արևելյան Եվրոպայում


Ամբողջ Արևելյան Եվրոպայում չէ, բայց հետխորհրդային տարածքում միգուցե: Չնայած Վրաստանում Ամերիկայի ազդեցությունը դժվար թե էլ թուլանա, մանավանդ վրացիների համազգային հակառուսական տրամադրությունների կոնտեքստում:

Իսկ Ուկրաինայի ընտրությունների հետ կապված՝ ով էլ ընտրվի նախորդից լավ ա լինելու, չնայած անձամբ կուզեմ, որ Յանուկովիչը անցնի:

----------


## ministr

Տիմոշենկոն անկայուն գործընկերա, մի օր աջա մի օր ձախա, մի օր էլ երկուսն իրար հետ..
Յուշչենկոյի մասին ընդհանրապես չեմ խոսում, որովհետև էդքան տավար ղեկավար Ուկրաինան չգիտել էմ թե երբա ունեցել: Բայց մի բան հալալա, նորմալ ընտրություններ կազմակերպեց, թե չէ հիմա 65% ձայն էր հավաքել:

Կարճ ասած Յանուկովիչնա մեջներից կարգին իսան:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Չգիտեմ, թե էս պահին ԿԳԲ-ն ում ա աջակցում, բայց Ուկրաինայի ժողովրդին ի սրտե մաղթում եմ, որ նա չդառնա նախագահ:

----------


## Norton

Յուշչենկոն մի բանով աչքս մտավ, կազմակերպեց նորմալ ընտրություններ իրա 5 տոկոսը հավաքեց ու քաշվեց մի կողմ, դա շատ դրական ու լավ տենդենցա: Հիմա այնպսիսի իրավիճակա, որ և Տիմոշենկոն, և Յանուկովիչը վատ ընտրություն են: Տիմոշենկոն կարիերիստ ա ու ավելի շատ խաղումա, իսկ Յանուկովիչը ինքն էլ չի կողմնորոշվել ինչա ուզում: Մասնավորապես մի քանի օր առաջ հայտարարելա, որ ինքը ջանք չի խնայելու, որպեսզի Ուկրաինան միանա Բալթիկ և Սև ծովով անց կացվող գազամուղի շինարարությանը, այն դեպքում, երբ դա իր տարածքը չի, հետո Ռուսաստանը այդ գազամուղները կառուցումա Ուկրայինայի տարածք շրջանցելով գազը Եվրոպա հասցնելու համար: Մի այլ հայտարարությամբ նշելա, որ հասնելու է գազի գների ու տրանզիտի գների փոփոխման: Այսինքն համ նալին ա խբում ա մեխին:
Կարծում եմ ուղղակի ուկրաինացիները ուրիշ նտրություն չունեին, դա է վկայում նաև անցած ընտրությունների նկատմամբ պասիվացումը, ուղղակի ափսոս է մի եկիր ունենալով շատ բարենպաստ աշխարհագրական դիրք ու իր պոտենցիալները չօգտագործի ու ընկնի այս կամ այն երկրի ազդեցության տակ, մանավանդ Ռուսական:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Չեմ կարծում, որ Յուշենկոյին է "հալալ", որ նորմալ ընտրություններ եղան: Կարողանար այնպես անել, որ 65% հավաքեր, կտեսնեինք, կաներ թե չէր անի:

----------


## Norton

> Չեմ կարծում, որ Յուշենկոյին է "հալալ", որ նորմալ ընտրություններ եղան: Կարողանար այնպես անել, որ 65% հավաքեր, կտեսնեինք, կաներ թե չէր անի:


Եղբայր նույնը Հայաստանում լիներ 5 չէ -55 տոկոս ռեյտինգ ունենար առաջին, վատագույն դեպքում 2-րդ փուլով անց կկացնեին: Համենայն դեպս այն, որ առաջին տեղով գնում է իր հիմնական ընդդիմախոսը Յանուկովիչը, արդեն շատ բան ա ասում :Wink:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Կարծում եմ ուղղակի ուկրաինացիները ուրիշ նտրություն չունեին, դա է վկայում նաև անցած ընտրությունների նկատմամբ պասիվացումը, ուղղակի ափսոս է մի եկիր ունենալով շատ բարենպաստ աշխարհագրական դիրք ու իր պոտենցիալները չօգտագործի ու ընկնի այս կամ այն երկրի ազդեցության տակ, մանավանդ Ռուսական:


Պատճառն այն է, որ Ուկրաինան ինչ-որ իմաստով արհեստական երկիր է: Ուկրաինացիները չունեն հստակ ազգային իդենտիֆիկացիա: Ես եղել եմ Ուկրաինայի տարբեր մասերում և կարող եմ հաստատակամ ասել, որ Խարկովի ուկրաինացին ավելի շատ ռուսի է նման (թե արտաքնապես, թե պահվածքով), քան Լվովի ուկրաինացուն:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Եղբայր նույնը Հայաստանում լիներ 5 չէ -55 տոկոս ռեյտինգ ունենար առաջին, վատագույն դեպքում 2-րդ փուլով անց կկացնեին: Համենայն դեպս այն, որ առաջին տեղով գնում է իր հիմնական ընդդիմախոսը Յանուկովիչը, արդեն շատ բան ա ասում


Ես չեմ հասկանում, թե դու ինչ ես պնդում: Այն, որ Յուշենկոն *չուզե՞ց* կեղծել ընտրության արդյունքները: Ես պնդում եմ, որ *չէր կարող*:

----------


## ministr

> Պատճառն այն է, որ Ուկրաինան ինչ-որ իմաստով արհեստական երկիր է: Ուկրաինացիները չունեն հստակ ազգային իդենտիֆիկացիա: Ես եղել եմ Ուկրաինայի տարբեր մասերում և կարող եմ հաստատակամ ասել, որ Խարկովի ուկրաինացին ավելի շատ ռուսի է նման (թե արտաքնապես, թե պահվածքով), քան Լվովի ուկրաինացուն:


Տենց մի աղջկա ասեցի ուկրաինացի նեղացավ... ասումա ես ռուս եմ ամեն ինչով ինչ ուկրաինացի ինչ բան...

----------


## Norton

> Ես չեմ հասկանում, թե դու ինչ ես պնդում: Այն, որ Յուշենկոն *չուզե՞ց* կեղծել ընտրության արդյունքները: Ես պնդում եմ, որ *չէր կարող*:


Այդ դեպքում անիմաստ էր դառնում իր թեկնածու առաջադրվելը: Շատ կարևոր ֆակտռ է նաև այն, որ ինքը իրա մարդուն չբերեց իշխանության, հիմա ով էլ ընտրվի իր քաղաքականությանը հակասող քաղաքականություն է տանելու:
Նմանությունը միշտ էլ կարող է լինի, ի վերջո երկուսն էլ նույն ծագումը ունեն, բայց կա փաստ երկու անկախ սուվերեն պետություններ են ու միջազգային իրավունքի կարևոր տարրեից է մի պետության կողմից մյուս պետության ներքին հարցերին չխառնվելը: Իսկ Ուկրաինան Եվրոպայի մաշտաբով և լավ աշխարհագրական դիրք ունի, և բնակչություն բոլոր պոտենցիալները կա եվրոպական զարգացած պետություն ստեղծել, ինչը չի կարող դալ ասեքն իր արևելյան հարևանը: Ուկրաինայի փրկությունը բալանսավորված քաղաքականությունն է, բայց համամարդկային բոլոր զարգացած արժեքները երկրում ներդնելով:

----------


## Արիացի

Յուշչենկոյի դեմքին վերջին մի տարում որ նայում էի տպավորություն էր, թե էս մարդը մտածում ա. "Երբ կլինի էս մղձավանջը պրծնի, մի թազա պրեզիդենտ գա, ես թողնեմ գնամ": Թե խի հրաժարական չէր տալիս, չեմ հասկանում :Dntknw:

----------


## Adriano

Ժող իսկ լսել եք Պոլշայի արևելյան քաղաքականության մասին? ես կարծում եմ հակռուսական երկրների ձևավորումը եվրոպայի արևելքում այդ քաղաքականության մի մասն է: Այստեղ ահա Յուշենկոյի խաղաքարտը խաղացրին: Սակայն ես մի այլ բանի մասին էլ եմ մտածում, ինչ կլինի եթե Յանուկովիչը հակառակ ՌԴ ջանքերի ևս սկսի եվրոպամեդ քաղաքականություն վարել, չնայած շատ չսրելով հարաբերությունները ՌԴ հետ:

----------


## Norton

Ի դեպ, Յուշչենկոն հայտարարելա, որ քաղաքականությունից չի հեռանալու ու ինչ-որ նոր ազգայնական քաղաքական բլոկ ա ստեղծում :Think:

----------


## Norton

Ադրիանո ջան, եթե կարելիա մի հատ շատ անձնական հարց, որտեղ ես սովորում?

----------


## Artgeo

Ժողովրդավարությո՞ւն, թե՞ Պուծին։ Տիմոշենկո  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

Սենց ընտրություններ եմ ուզում

----------

Աբելյան (08.02.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

http://www.flickr.com/photos/femen/

----------

davidus (08.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (08.02.2010)

----------


## Katka

Ժողովրդավարություն գոյություն չունի: Ժողովրդավարությամբ մարդկանց ուղեղը լվանալ պետք չի: Չկա ժողովրդավար քաղաքական գործիչ: Կա երկու խաղադաշտ, իսկ ժողովուրդը ձգտում է այն խաղադաշտը, որտեղ պայմաններն են լավ:

----------

Դեկադա (07.02.2010), Լուսաբեր (07.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/femen/


Մեր մոտ էլ սենց մի բան կազմակերպվի տղամարդկանց 100 տոկոսը ընտրության կգնա :LOL:

----------

Աբելյան (08.02.2010), Ապե Ջան (08.02.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Մեր մոտ էլ սենց մի բան կազմակերպվի տղամարդկանց 100 տոկոսը ընտրության կգնա


Գնալը կգնան՝ դու ասա էնտեղից սաղ- սալամաթ հետ գան

----------


## Gayl

> Գնալը կգնան՝ դու ասա էնտեղից սաղ- սալամաթ հետ գան


Էտ արդեն երկրորդականա :LOL:  կարևորը գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայությունն է :LOL: :

----------


## Դեկադա

> Էտ արդեն երկրորդականա կարևորը գեղեցիկ սեռի ներկայությունն է:


Այ էտպես են էլի տղամարդկանց թակարդը գցում, անգամ նախագահական ընտրություններում:

----------

Gayl (07.02.2010), One_Way_Ticket (07.02.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/femen/


Ես չէի կարողանա ընտրություն կատարել. կտատանվեի էն ջինսովի մեկ էլ աջ կողմինի միջև :Think:

----------

Rammer (07.02.2010), Աբելյան (08.02.2010)

----------


## dvgray

բայց կարելի էր ներքևում էլ մի հատ պստիկ մի բան կպցնել ու շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ… թե չէ վերևը բացել, ներքևը պինդ-պինդ փակել…

----------

Adriano (08.02.2010), Rammer (07.02.2010), Աբելյան (08.02.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> բայց կարելի էր ներքևում էլ մի հատ պստիկ մի բան կպցնել ու շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ… թե չէ վերևը բացել, ներքևը պինդ-պինդ փակել…


ու՞րա թե բացա :Wink: : Էտ իզալենտը կպցրել են որպես զգուշացում-էտ աղջիկները էս կյանքում առաջնորդվում են  «չընտրեք սրանից էլ կընկնեք» կարգախոսով :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

Ըստ էկզիտ պոլերի Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը 22.30 ի, իսկ Ուկրայինայի ժամով 20.30-ի դրությամբ:




> # По данным еxit poll, проведенного компанией "Социс" для телеканала "Интер", Янукович набирает 49,6% голосов, Тимошенко - 44,5%. Были опрошены 20 тысяч избирателей на более чем 600 участках. Погрешность составляет 0,7%.
> 
> # Exit poll телеканала ICTV также свидетельствует о лидерстве Януковича (49,8%), у Тимошенко - 45,2%. Опрос проводила международная социологическая компания GFK NOP. В исследовании приняли участие около 20 тысяч избирателей на 300 избирательных участках Украины.
> 
> # Опрос, проведенный "Савик Шустер Студио", отдает Януковичу 48,7%, а Тимошенко - 45,6%. Еxit poll был проведен на 350 участках, социологи опросили 20 тысяч избирателей.
> 
> # По данным Национального еxit poll, Янукович лидирует с 48,7% голосов, на втором месте идет Тимошенко - 45,5%. Опрос проводили фонд "Демократические инициативы", Киевский международный институт социологии и Центр Разумкова. Опрошены 15 тысяч 586 респондентов на 300 избирательных участках. Погрешность не превышает 2,5%.
> 
> # Опрос, проведенный R&B GROUP, свидетельствует, что у Януковича 50,26% голосов против 44,02% у Тимошенко. В исследовании поучаствовали 10 тысяч респондентов на 350 участках.
> ...


Սակայն ոչ մեկ դեռ ոչ մեկ չի շնորհավորում, ի տարբերություն մի քանի տարի առաջվա, երբ Պուտինը Յանուկովիչին 2 անգամ շնորհավորեց:

ԻՄՀԿ Տիմոշենկոն 80% հաղթելու ա  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> ԻՄՀԿ Տիմոշենկոն 80% հաղթելու ա


Տիմոշենկոն էտ կնիկնա՞

----------


## Artgeo

> Տիմոշենկոն էտ կնիկնա՞


Ո՞ւմ կնիկը

----------


## Norton

Քվեաթերթիկների 10%-ի հաշվարկից հետո արդյունքները:
Յանուկովիչ-52,22% , Տիմոշենկո-42,55%, բոլորին դեմ-4,17%

----------


## Enigmatic

Բայց ո՞նցա Տիմոշենկոն հաղթելու, երբ Յանուկովիչը շատ ավելի շատ ձայներա հավաքել:

----------


## Լեո

> 





> Ես չէի կարողանա ընտրություն կատարել. կտատանվեի էն ջինսովի մեկ էլ աջ կողմինի միջև


Ես չէի տատանվի, միանշանակ կընտրեի աջ խողմինին  :Love:

----------


## Լեո

Հիմա էս չորսից ո՞ր մեկն ա Տիմոշենկոն  :Think:

----------


## Norton

Կիևի արդյունքներնա հետաքրքիր, նախ ընտրություներին մասնակցելա ընտրողների 50%-ից պակաս:
Արդյունքները Տիմոշենկո-65,39%, Յանուկովիչ-25,91% *Բոլորին դեմ-7,91%*
Սևաստոպոլում հակառակնա Յանուկովիչ-83,35% Տիմոշենկո-11,34%

----------

Աբելյան (08.02.2010)

----------


## Agni

Փաստորեն սենց ստացվեց ` Յանուկովիչ - *48,93%*   Տիմաշենկո - *45,37%*, չնայած չնչին տարբերությունա, բայց ես գոհ եմ: Չէի ուզում Տիմաշենկոն ընտրվեր...

----------


## Artgeo

> Բայց ո՞նցա Տիմոշենկոն հաղթելու, երբ Յանուկովիչը շատ ավելի շատ ձայներա հավաքել:


Ընտրությունները հիմա են սկսվում։ Տիմոշենկոյի թիմը սկսում ա դատի տալ, բողոքարկել և այլն։ Իսկ 1-2 տոկոսը նման ձևով հանգիստ կարելի է շտկել։


Բայց ոնց գցում բռնում եմ, աշխարհը համաձայնության է եկել Յանուկովիչի շուրջ։ Աչքիս Եվրոպան Ուկրայինային հանձնեց Պուծինին։ Գարունը թեժ ա լինելու։

----------


## Rammer

> Ընտրությունները հիմա են սկսվում։ Տիմոշենկոյի թիմը սկսում ա դատի տալ, բողոքարկել և այլն։ Իսկ 1-2 տոկոսը նման ձևով հանգիստ կարելի է շտկել։
> 
> 
> Բայց ոնց գցում բռնում եմ, աշխարհը համաձայնության է եկել Յանուկովիչի շուրջ։ Աչքիս Եվրոպան Ուկրայինային հանձնեց Պուծինին։ Գարունը թեժ ա լինելու։


Ուկրաինան այլևս չի կարող լինել Ռուսաստանի վասալությունը, ինչպես օրինակ Հայաստանը: Նույն Տիմոշենկոն նորից հեղափոխություն կան կամ այլ ուժեր կգան: Այնպես որ ով էլ լինի նախագահ ստիպված է շարժվել Ուկրաինայի շահերից ելնեով, իսկ Ուկրաինայի շահը հաստատ Ռուսաստանի ֆորպոստ լինելը չէ...Ամեն դեպքում վստահ եմ որ սա կոմպրոմիսային թեկնածու էր, որը ընդունելի է բոլոր կողմերի համար:

----------


## ministr

Ռուսական Ուկրաինան շատ լավա  :Smile:  ՎՈՒԱՄ - կատու պոդ խվոստ  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (08.02.2010)

----------


## Norton

Հա էլի, մի հատ լավ տեսակետ կարդացի, որ Տիմոշենկոն լավ կանի զիջի ու դառնա հզոր ընդդիմություն: Երկրի առաջ էնքան խնդիր կա չլուծված, որ ով էլ ընտրվի ռեյտինգը շատ արագ իջնելույա:

----------


## Արիացի

Ճիշտ կանեն, երկիրը կիսեն, արևելքում նախագահի Յանուկովիչը, արևմուտքում՝ Տիմոշենկոն ու հանգիստ խախանդ ապրեն:

----------


## Artgeo

95.51 % քվեաթերթիկ է հաշված, այս պահի դրությամբ
Տիմոշենկո - 46.1
Յանուկովիչ - 48.28

Ասում եմ կինոն հիմայա սկսվում, պոպկոռն ճարեք  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Արթ, ավատարիցդ դատելով դու էն ծտի կողմից ես հա?  :Jpit:

----------


## Norton

Սայթերից մեկում սեցն մեկնաբանություն հանդիպեցի:



> *Украинцы ваша Тимошенко еврейка и этим все сказано.*


Փաստորեն հրեաների ու ջհուդամասոնների թեման Ուկրաինայում էլ ա արդիական :Jpit:

----------

Kuk (08.02.2010), Աբելյան (08.02.2010)

----------


## Արիացի

> Սայթերից մեկում սեցն մեկնաբանություն հանդիպեցի:
> 
> Փաստորեն հրեաների ու ջհուդամասոնների թեման Ուկրաինայում էլ ա արդիական


Ես կասեի ամենաարդիականներից մեկը հենց Ուկրաինայում ա: Ընդհանրապես արևելաեվրոպական ու մերձբալթյան երկրներում նացիոնալիստական ուժերի կողմից անտիսեմիտիզմի նոր ալիք ա բարձրացել, որի դրսևորումներն են հոլոքոստի ժխտումը ու ֆաշիստներին արդարացնելը:
Իսկ Տիմոշենկոյի հետ կապված, ըստ այլ աղբյուրների՝ հայ ա, միգուցե նույնիսկ հայի ու հրեայի խառնուրդ, որը նա ակտիվ կերպով ժխտում է:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես կասեի ամենաարդիականներից մեկը հենց Ուկրաինայում ա: Ընդհանրապես արևելաեվրոպական ու մերձբալթյան երկրներում նացիոնալիստական ուժերի կողմից անտիսեմիտիզմի նոր ալիք ա բարձրացել, որի դրսևորումներն են հոլոքոստի ժխտումը ու ֆաշիստներին արդարացնելը:
> *Իսկ Տիմոշենկոյի հետ կապված, ըստ այլ աղբյուրների՝ հայ ա*, միգուցե նույնիսկ հայի ու հրեայի խառնուրդ, որը նա ակտիվ կերպով հերքում է:


Սրան էլ հայ սարքի՞ք :Jpit:  Ըստ ո՞ր աղբյուրների:

----------


## Norton

> Ես կասեի ամենաարդիականներից մեկը հենց Ուկրաինայում ա: Ընդհանրապես արևելաեվրոպական ու մերձբալթյան երկրներում նացիոնալիստական ուժերի կողմից անտիսեմիտիզմի նոր ալիք ա բարձրացել, որի դրսևորումներն են հոլոքոստի ժխտումը ու ֆաշիստներին արդարացնելը:
> Իսկ Տիմոշենկոյի հետ կապված, ըստ այլ աղբյուրների՝ հայ ա, միգուցե նույնիսկ հայի ու հրեայի խառնուրդ, որը նա ակտիվ կերպով ժխտում է:


 Արիացի ջան, գրել էի, որովհետև ընդհանուր մեկնաբանությունների տոնը նույնն էր, ինչ Հայաստանում, եվրեյներ, մութ ուժեր և այլն :Cool: 
Ինչ վերաբերվումա հայ լինելուն, ինքը անձամբ նշելա, եթե չեմ սխալվում հայրը լատիշ է, մայրը չգիտեմ ինչ, եթե հենց ինքը իր բերանով ժխտում է իր հայ լինելը, ինչ իմաստ ունի այսպիսի խոսակցություն առաջ քաշել :Wink:

----------

Kuk (08.02.2010), My World My Space (08.02.2010), Sagittarius (14.02.2010)

----------


## Արիացի

> Սրան էլ հայ սարքի՞ք Ըստ ո՞ր աղբյուրների:


Google-ով փնտրի национальность Юлии Тимошенко, որոշ բաներ կբերի: Իհարկե էդ ամեն ինչը ընդամենը խոսակցություններ են ու հաստատ ոչ մի բան չկա, քանի որ ինչպես ասացի, հենց ինքը Տիմոշենկոն իր ծագումը գեղեցիկ ձևով թաքցնում ա:

----------


## My World My Space

> Արիացի ջան, գրել էի, որովհետև ընդհանուր մեկնաբանությունների տոնը նույնն էր, ինչ Հայաստանում, եվրեյներ, մութ ուժեր և այլն
> Ինչ վերաբերվումա հայ լինելուն, ինքը անձամբ նշելա, եթե չեմ սխալվում հայրը լատիշ է, մայրը չգիտեմ ինչ, եթե հենց ինքը իր բերանով ժխտում է իր հայ լինելը, ինչ իմաստ ունի այսպիսի խոսակցություն առաջ քաշել


 Առավել ևս, որ մեզ դա պատիվ չի բերում.....

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան, գրել էի, որովհետև ընդհանուր մեկնաբանությունների տոնը նույնն էր, ինչ Հայաստանում, եվրեյներ, մութ ուժեր և այլն


Հայաստանում նման բան գոյություն չունի, իհարկե եթե չհաշվենք Հայարիների ղեկավարին ու նրա նման էլի մի քանի մատների վրա հաշված թյուրիմացությունների: Համենայն դեպս ըստ իս Հայաստանում անտիսեմիտիզմի նշաններ չկան ու եթե ինչ-որ մեկն էլ վատ ա արտահայտվում հրեաների հասցեին, հաստատ հասարակության քննադատությանն ա արժանանում:




> Ինչ վերաբերվումա հայ լինելուն, ինքը անձամբ նշելա, եթե չեմ սխալվում հայրը լատիշ է, մայրը չգիտեմ ինչ, եթե հենց ինքը իր բերանով ժխտում է իր հայ լինելը, ինչ իմաստ ունի այսպիսի խոսակցություն առաջ քաշել


 Խոսակցություն առաջ չեմ քաշում, Նորտոն ջան, որպես ինձ ծանոթ վիճելի փաստ նշեցի ու նշեցի նաև որ ինքը էդ ամեն ինչը ժխտում ա: Ինձ նրա ազգությունը ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում, նենց որ էսքանով սահմանափակվենք:  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Խոսակցություն առաջ չեմ քաշում, Նորտոն ջան, որպես ինձ ծանոթ վիճելի փաստ նշեցի ու նշեցի նաև որ ինքը էդ ամեն ինչը ժխտում ա: Ինձ նրա ազգությունը ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում, նենց որ էսքանով սահմանափակվենք:


Ուղղակի տենդենց կա բոլորին հայաֆիկացնել Սահակաշվիլի, Տիմոշենկո, վերջերս լուրեր տարածվեցին Մեդվեդևի համար, Գյուլ վերջապես, ուղղակի այնպիսի իրավիճակա ստեղծվում, որ մենք ամեն ինչի մեջ հայ փնտրելով ծիծաղելի իրավիճակի մեջ ենք ընկնում: Մանավանդ, երբ քննարկման առկա հանդիսացող անձնինք պաշտոնապես հերքում են, թե չէ էլի խնդիր չկա վերջիվերջո ամբողջ մարդկությունը հայերից է առաջացել, ո՞նց կարողա Տիմոշոնկոն բացառություն լինի :Cool:

----------

My World My Space (08.02.2010), Sagittarius (14.02.2010), Վիշապ (08.02.2010)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ուղղակի տենդենց կա բոլորին հայաֆիկացնել Սահակաշվիլի, Տիմոշենկո, վերջերս լուրեր տարածվեցին Մեդվեդևի համար, Գյուլ վերջապես, ուղղակի այնպիսի իրավիճակա ստեղծվում, որ մենք ամեն ինչի մեջ հայ փնտրելով ծիծաղելի իրավիճակի մեջ ենք ընկնում: Մանավանդ, երբ քննարկման առկա հանդիսացող անձնինք պաշտոնապես հերքում են, թե չէ էլի խնդիր չկա վերջիվերջո ամբողջ մարդկությունը հայերից է առաջացել, ո՞նց կարողա Տիմոշոնկոն բացառություն լինի


Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, բացի մի բանից, էդ մենք չենք ամեն ինչի մեջ հայ փնտրում նման, խոսակցություններից շատերի հեղինակներն էլ հայեր չեն ու հետևաբար, մենք ծիծաղելի իրավիճակում չենք հայտնվում դրանից: Օրինակ Գյուլին հայ էր անվանել մի քուրդ պատգամավոր Թուրքիայում, Մեդվեդևին ինչ-որ հոյլանդական թերթ, իսկ Տիմոշենկոյին էլ ուկրաինացի ու ռուս մի շարք մարդիկ են հայ անվանում՝ պնդելով, որ նրա հայրական ազգանունը Գրիգյան ա:  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, բացի մի բանից, էդ մենք չենք ամեն ինչի մեջ հայ փնտրում նման, խոսակցություններից շատերի հեղինակներն էլ հայեր չեն ու հետևաբար, մենք ծիծաղելի իրավիճակում չենք հայտնվում դրանից: Օրինակ Գյուլին հայ էր անվանել մի քուրդ պատգամավոր Թուրքիայում, Մեդվեդևին ինչ-որ հոյլանդական թերթ, իսկ Տիմոշենկոյին էլ ուկրաինացի ու ռուս մի շարք մարդիկ են հայ անվանում՝ պնդելով, որ նրա հայրական ազգանունը Գրիգյան ա:


Աչքիս ոնց որ մեզ համար թուրք լինելն է (իր բացասական ելևէջներով), այդպես էլ իրենց համար հայ լինելը :Not I:

----------

Kuk (08.02.2010), Norton (12.02.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Google-ով փնտրի национальность Юлии Тимошенко, որոշ բաներ կբերի: Իհարկե էդ ամեն ինչը ընդամենը խոսակցություններ են ու հաստատ ոչ մի բան չկա, քանի որ ինչպես ասացի, հենց ինքը Տիմոշենկոն իր ծագումը գեղեցիկ ձևով թաքցնում ա:


Այ ախպեր, ի՞նչ գուգլ :Jpit:  Ակումբում մի թեմա կար, հիշում ե՞ս, իրա վախտով լավ էլ թեժ թեմա էր, ահագին խրախճեցինք, չնայած որ կային մարդիկ, ովքեր ծանր էին տանում էդ թեման ու լուրջ էին ընդունում :Jpit:  Էն որ խոստովանում էինք, թե ինչ ազգի ենք պատկանում: Այ էդ թեմայում ակումբցիների մի զգալի մաս հրեա տարբերակն ա ընտրել հերիք չի, թեմայում էլ խոստովանել ա, որ ինքը հրեա ա, մեկը հենց ես, ի՞նչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ: Հիմա որ գուգլում փնտրես Կուկի ազգությունը, կարողա գուգլը լուրջ դեմքով ասի, որ ես հրեա եմ :Dntknw:

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.02.2010), Rammer (08.02.2010), Sagittarius (14.02.2010)

----------


## Rammer

*ԿԵՑՑԵ ՈՒԿՐԱԻՆԱՆ
*
Ով կմտածի, թե պարոն Յուշչենկոն պարտվեց Ուկրաինայի նախագահական ընտրություններում, եւ հաղթեց ռուսական թեկնածու պարոն Յանուկովիչը, նա իր այդպիսի մտածողությամբ կվերահաստատի, թե ինքը զտարյուն հայ է եւ ոչինչ չի հասկանում պատմության զարգացման տրամաբանությունից: Յուշչենկոյի տարած հաղթանակն այն եզակիներից է, որի մասին շարքային հայաստանցին միայն երազել կարող է. Յուշչենկոն մոլորակի մի հատվածում ապահովեց ի վերուստ Մարդուն տրված Ազատության եզակի իրացումը` Ընտրությունը: Հենց ա°յդ էր խոստանում մեր պետության Հիմնադիր-նախագահը` 2007-ին իր սկսած Համաժողովրդական շարժմամբ:

Դա այն քայլն էր, որ Ուկրաինան դարձրեց իրավամբ Արեւմտյան քաղաքակրթության մաս կազմելու իրական հավակնորդ (ի տարբերություն Սահակաշվիլու խաղերի). դա այն պատուհանն էր, որ բացվեց դեպի Եվրոպա, ինչը, դժբախտաբար, չի հաջողվում ռուս ժողովրդին` Պետրոս Մեծի ժամանակներից ի վեր: Թող որ առաջիկա հինգ տարվա ընթացքում Ուկրաինայում իշխի ռուսական նախագահ, սակայն ուկրաինացի ժողովուրդը Յուշչենկոյի շնորհիվ արդեն իսկ նվաճած իր այդ բնագիծը երբեք չի զիջի եւ կզարգացնի ժամանակի մեջ: Ժողովուրդը, որ հինգ տարվա մեջ հասցնում է հոգնել ու դժգոհել ցանկացած նախագահից, կհակվի դեպի նոր փոփոխություն ու զարգացում: Այդ հինգ տարվա մեջ ջանասեր Յանուկովիչը չի կարող ապացուցել ուկրաինացի ժողովրդին, թե բանակն ու ռազամածովային նավատորմը որպես եզակի դաշնակից ունեցող Ռուսաստանն ավելի է համապատասխանում Ուկրաինայի քաղաքացիների շահերին, քան ջինսով, ռոք երաժշտությամբ, ցելոֆանե տոպրակներով ու ծամոններով մարդկության ամենահզոր եւ Չարիքի կայսրությունը փլուզած Արեւմուտքը: Բոլոր օբյեկտիվ եւ սուբյեկտիվ դժվարությունների մեղքը կբարդվի Յանուկովիչի ռուսական կողմնորոշման վրա: Բացի այդ` այն ժամանակ, երբ կգան Ուկրաինայի նախագահական հերթական ընտրության ժամանակները (2015թ.), մոտեցած կլինի նաեւ ռուսական ռազմական ներկայության պայմանագրի ավարտի պահը (2017թ.): Եվ դեռ հարց է` Ռուսաստանում պարոն Մեդվեդեւին հաջողվա±ծ կլինի այդ ընթացքում փոխած լինել պուտինյան Ռուսաստանի դեմքը` նրա համար աշխարհում ապահելով իր ժողովրդին հարիր արժանապատիվ տեղն ու դիրքը:

Դարերի ընթացքում տասնյակ հազարավոր զոհերի գնով Ռուսաստանին հաջողվել էր Սեւ ծովը գրեթե ներքին ծով դարձնել, մինչդեռ այսօր այն ծովափին է միայն Նովոռոսիյսկի նեղ փողորակով, օկուպացված Աբխազիայով եւ վարձակալած ուկրաինական բազայով: Վաղեմի փառքը վերագտնելու հույսերն օրեցօր հօդս են ցնդում: Բնական ախոյան եւ սեվծովյան տերություն Թուրքիան միայն մեղրամիսի կարճ ժամանակներ կարող է ունենալ Ռուսաստանի հետ, ինչպես եղել է պատմության ընթացքում: Իսկ մեղրամիսը երկարելու դեպքում` ճարը գտնված է` ԱՄՆ-ն ռազմական կայաններ է տեղադրելու Ռումինիայում, եւ դարձյալ մինչեւ 2015 թվականը: Իր նեղուցների (Դարդանել եւ Բոսֆոր) ռեժիմով հոխորտացող Թուրքիան այլեւս դառնում է միանգամայն շրջանցելի սեւ խոռոչ, իսկ այդ ժամանակ նա ուզու±մ է` թող դաշնակցի ոչ միայն Ռուսաստանի կամ Ադրբեջանի, այլ նույնիսկ ույղուրների կամ բուշմենների հետ: Ուկրաինան մի նոր հնարավորություն է բացում ոչ միայն Արեւմտյան քաղաքակրթության հաղթարշավի, այլեւ քրիստոնեական աշխարհի ամենաարեւելյան եւ ամենատուժած սահմանի` Ռուսաստանի համար, որը կարող է վերջապես կատարել իր քաղաքակրթական ընտրանքը: Այլապես հաջորդ քայլով` այժմ դադարի ռեժիմի անցնող Ուկրաինայում է կառուցվելու Արեւմտյան ռազմական համակարգը, որից հետո Վրաստանի հիրավի արեւմտականացումը դառնալու է սոսկ տեխնիկայի խնդիր: Եվ Սադախլոյի կամուրջը կլինի արեւմտյան եւ ռուսական զինվորների ջրբաժանը, եթե իհարկե մինչ այդ Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանի հաշվին թուրքերին ու ադրբեջանցիներին արած զիջումների պատճառով է°լ ավելի չարագացնի Հայաստանից իր դուրսմղումը:

Ստեղծվել է ճիշտ նույնատիպ վիճակ, ինչ էր 100 տարի առաջ, երբ հայ պոետ Տերյանը գրում էր, թե մեր Ազատությունը կախված է Ռուսիո ազատությունից: Այն ժամանակ, դժբախտաբար, Ռուսաստանը չազատվեց, ավելին` բոլշեւիկացավ, եւ մենք` հայերս, մնացիքն Օսմանյան եւ Ռուսական կայսրությունների փլատակների տակ: Միակ տարբերությունը արագությունների մեջ է, որը փոխվել է վերջին 100 տարում, եւ որի ճշգրիտ հաշվարկումից է կախված Հայաստանի պետականության լինելությունը: Եվ եթե Ուկրաինան մեզնից հեռու է, ապա ճիշտ այնքան, որքան Վրաստանը, Ռուսաստանը, Ֆրանսիան, Ամերիկան եւ հենց մենք` ինքներս…

*ՄԻՔԱՅԷԼ ՀԱՅՐԱՊԵՏԵԱՆ*

----------

dvgray (12.02.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Հետաքրքիր է, հոդվածի հեղինակն ինքը հավատու՞մ է իր ասածներին  :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

> Հետաքրքիր է, հոդվածի հեղինակն ինքը հավատու՞մ է իր ասածներին


Այո...

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ի՞նչ գիտես: Անձամբ ճանաչու՞մ ես նրան, թե պարզապես ենթադրում: Այն, որ դու հավատում ես, ես չէի էլ կասկածում  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Տիմոշենկոն խոսեց



*Յանուկովիչը մեր նախագահը չի*
*Մայդան չի լինի*
http://www.tymoshenko.ua/ru/article/986a3822

----------


## Ներսես_AM

իրանք էլ են գնում սահմանադրական ճանապարհով, մարդ մի բան չանի, վռազ պլեճ են անում  :Think:

----------

Kuk (15.02.2010), Աբելյան (14.02.2010), Ձայնալար (15.02.2010)

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող մի հատ նայեք էլի ստեղ http://www.pravda.com.ua/rus/article.../02/7/4730368/
մանավանդ համեմատականը առաջին ու երկրորդ փուլի, տենց տոկոսային ցուցանիշները նոռմա՞լ են։

----------


## Norton

> Ժող մի հատ նայեք էլի ստեղ http://www.pravda.com.ua/rus/article.../02/7/4730368/
> մանավանդ համեմատականը առաջին ու երկրորդ փուլի, տենց տոկոսային ցուցանիշները նոռմա՞լ են։


Ընդամենը կարող ա բացատրվել երկուստեք կեղծումներով:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ընդամենը կարող ա բացատրվել երկուստեք կեղծումներով:


Հենց դա էի ուզում իմանալ։ Իմ կարծիքով առաջին փուլի հետ համեմատած երկրորդ փուլի թվերն ու տոկոսները անհավանական են, թե՛ արևմուտքում, թե՛ արևելքում։

----------


## Artgeo

*Սկսվեց Ուկրայինայի հայաստանացումն ու բելառուսացումը*

Ռուսերենը կստանա պետական լեզվի կարգավիճակ
Մենք չենք մտնի ՆԱՏՈ
Արտաքին քաղաքականությունը կոմպլեմենտարիզմ - «մեր և Ռուսաստանի շահերի համախմբումով»
Ուկրայինան կմիանա Մեդվեդևի  եվրոպական անվտանգության  նոր նախաձեռնությանը

աղբյուր՝ Կիրակնօրյա Վրեմյա, ձայնագրությունը կարելի է նայել
http://tvali.ge/index.php?lang=arm

----------

Rammer (15.02.2010), Ձայնալար (29.04.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ռուսերենը կստանա պետական լեզվի կարգավիճակ


Դա միայն ռեֆերենդումից հետո կարող է լինել: Իսկ ինչու ո՞չ: Երկրի քաղաքացիների կեսից ավելի համար ռուսերենը մայրենի լեզուն է: Թե՞ դուք դեմ եք դեմոկրատիային  :Cool: 

Насильно мил не будешь (с):
Օրինակ դիտարկենք այն փաստը, որ Օդեսսայում, որտեղ գրեթե բոլորը ռուսախոս են, կինոթատրոններում ֆիլմերը թարգմանում են ուկրաիներեն: Կարծում եք մարդիկ սկսեցին ուկրաիներեն սովորե՞լ: Ծանոթներիցս մեկը պարզապես սկսեց կինո չգնալ:

----------


## dvgray

> *Սկսվեց Ուկրայինայի հայաստանացումն ու բելառուսացումը*
> 
> Ռուսերենը կստանա պետական լեզվի կարգավիճակ
> Մենք չենք մտնի ՆԱՏՈ
> Արտաքին քաղաքականությունը կոմպլեմենտարիզմ - «մեր և Ռուսաստանի շահերի համախմբումով»
> Ուկրայինան կմիանա Մեդվեդևի  եվրոպական անվտանգության  նոր նախաձեռնությանը
> 
> աղբյուր՝ Կիրակնօրյա Վրեմյա, ձայնագրությունը կարելի է նայել
> http://tvali.ge/index.php?lang=arm


եթե գնա էտ ուղղությամբ, նշանակում է քամբախ Ռուսաստանի նոր տրոհում ա սպասվում:  Ամերիկացիք մի հատ էլ բանկ վարի տան, նավթի գինը իջացնեն $40 -ի մոտերքը, Ռուսաստանից ամենաերեվացող տեղը Մոսկվան կմնա

----------


## Katka

> եթե գնա էտ ուղղությամբ, նշանակում է քամբախ Ռուսաստանի նոր տրոհում ա սպասվում:  Ամերիկացիք մի հատ էլ բանկ վարի տան, նավթի գինը իջացնեն $40 -ի մոտերքը, Ռուսաստանից ամենաերեվացող տեղը Մոսկվան կմնա


Կարողանար տենց բան անել, արած կլիներ: Մի մոռացիր, որ տնտեսական այլ գիգանտներ էլ գոյություն ունեն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էսօր քվեարկել եմ Յանուկովիչ: Բա սրանց ընտրությունները ե՞րբ են լինելու  :Tongue: 

Այ ձեր տունը շինվի, քվերակության համար գոնե ժամկետ պիտի դնեիք մինչև ընտրությունների օրը:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (17.02.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> Էսօր քվեարկել եմ Յանուկովիչ: Բա սրանց ընտրությունները ե՞րբ են լինելու 
> 
> Այ ձեր տունը շինվի, քվերակության համար գոնե ժամկետ պիտի դնեիք մինչև ընտրությունների օրը:


Ես էլ նոր տեսա:
*Մոդերատորական: Հարցումը փակված է:*

----------


## Artgeo

Ուկրայինայի … Այս անգամ արդեն միայն Հայաստանացումը ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿՎՈՒՄ է


Եվ այսպես, Ռուսական զինվորի սապոգը մինչև 2042 թվականը կտրորի Ուկրայինական հողը, այս մասին որոշում կայացրեց Յանուկովիչ, ուկրայինայում շատերի կողմից դավաճան համարվող նախագահը։

Գոլոդոմոր չի եղել, ռուսները մեղք չունենք,- մեկ օրվա ընթացքում երկրորդ անգամ ուրացավ Յանուկովիչը այս անգամ արդեն Ստրասբուրգում։

Պատճառը, գույք, հայրենասիրություն և նամուս պարտքի ու գազի դիմաց, Հայաստանի բնակչությանը քաջ հայտնի մոդելն է։ Ուկրայինան այսուհետ Ռուսաստանի գազ կստանա աննախադեպ ցածր 330 դոլլար գնով։  Զուտ ենթադրության մակարդակի վրա, հաշվի առնելով Հայաստանի համար գազի վերջին թանկացումը, ապա Ուկրայինայի "գնումը" մեր հաշվին է տեղի ունենում։

----------

Rammer (29.04.2010), Աթեիստ (28.04.2010), Ձայնալար (29.04.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Artgeo ջան ուկրայինայի եկաթե լեդիի խայտառակ ներքին ու արտաքին քաղաքականության հետևանքները պետք չէ բարդել ռուսաստանի վրա: Այո ինչպես Յուլյան այնպես էլ մեր <թանկագին, պուպուշ, անմեղ , հրեշտակ> վերջի վերջո խաղամոլ Սերժիկը, իրենց կոռումպացված իշխանությունը պահելու համար ծախեցին երկիրը: Ինչ արեց Յուլյան նա խեղճ ուկրայնացիների վզից կապեց մի արտաքին պարտք, որը մինչև Յանուկովիչը փակի գլխին էլ մազ չի մնա: Ինչ վերաբերում է ռուսական ռազմակայանին, ապա սա ռուսների համար ուղղակի ժամանակ ձգելու խնդիր է, քանի դեռ չեն կառուցվել Աբխազիայում համապատասխան ռազմակայանները: Ուկրայնացիք դեռ պիտի շնորհակալ լինեն, որ ռուսները գնացին զիջումների: Իսկ թալանչի Յուլյան պետք է պատասխանատվության ենթարկվի, ոչ կառուցողկան ներքին և արտաքին քաղաքականություն վարելու համար: Ընդ որում նման պատասխանատվության պիտի ենթարկվի նաև էն մյուսը, էն դեբիլ Յուշենկոն:

----------

